# North Fork Flathead River | Flows



## derek.laine (Jul 13, 2017)

Howdy! I'm new to the forums; hoping someone can help me out.

Looking for some info; we want to float the North Fork of the Flathead River later this summer, and are worried about flows. Does anyone have a rule of thumb or experience as to at what flows it is still doable in rafts? It is dropping like crazy right now. Something like:

“If the gauge at Columbia Falls is below 1700cfs the water is too skinny to put in at the border if you want to do it in rafts. Put in at Ford.” 

Any info is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

The problem with the put in at the border is that it is in a narrow shallow side channel, and dragging the boats from the slide down to the main stem would be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

We are running it in two weeks. Ill let you know if it is a problem. 20 years ago we did it Labor Day Weekend and it was low but fine. The only problems we ran into then was wind slowing us down on the last day. Ill check with a buddy running it right now too when he gets home and post if I hear anything bad. Glacier Raft Co. will have good intel as well. They do it commercially. 

Cheers and tight lines!


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

atg200 said:


> The problem with the put in at the border is that it is in a narrow shallow side channel, and dragging the boats from the slide down to the main stem would be a pain in the ass.


Ive dragged boats a lot further than that loaded. And we will carry everything to the main channel and rig riverside.


----------



## derek.laine (Jul 13, 2017)

James,

Hope your float is/was great! Anything to report? We are putting in next Thursday (8/10). Thanks so much!!

Tight lines, Derek


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

derek.laine said:


> James,
> 
> Hope your float is/was great! Anything to report? We are putting in next Thursday (8/10). Thanks so much!!
> 
> Tight lines, Derek


It's getting low. We dragged most of day one in all three boats. It wasn't miserable and we won't just remember that part but our muscles will. Most of our group was 45 years old plus. I'd still do it again next week if I could. Polebridge is blown out. You can pull over at the ramp but it's eddy is gone. And if you go right after the polebridge ramp you will get stuck. It's a hundred yards of portage. Have someone stay with the boats mid/left river and go get baked goods from there. We spent 2.5 hours on a bear claw. It was delicious but I burned every calorie twice. No fires! We packed a propane patio fire ring. It rocked and I don't feel embarrassed to say we had it. 

The launch was a long walk too. Maybe 40 yards??? The road was worse tho. Have the fly shop in downtown kalispell do the shuttle. Glacier Raft Co wasn't sure they had a guy to ride with us up to the put in and take our van back. Mystic did it with their own cars and we called them an hour before we left missoula. Awesome of them to deal with our lack of organizational skills. 

Ummmmm...

Camps were obvious and we got all but one we planned on. Use google to scout before. No cellular what so ever. And pack your groover. Using the toilets at the developed camps like some do would be nearly impossible. And fish and game and parks will be around. We saw them this morning. So use your bear coolers or fences have licenses and don't have fires!


Lastly, The fishing is excellent. We fought nearly 40 fish a day. Only one over 14 inches and most around 6 inches. You're gonna see bull trout so use your conscience and keep em wet and don't stress anything out. You don't have to catch every fish for a picture. Net, wet, and release. 

The smoke moved in... but it did in all of the northwest. So deal with it and have the time of your life. And don't tell too many people about it. It took me 20 years to return and it was every bit as beautiful. Let's keep it that way. 

Cheers and tight lines!


----------



## derek.laine (Jul 13, 2017)

James,

You rock! Thank you so so much for the detailed report. I really appreciate it. When you say you dragged your boats most of the way day one, did you put in at the border? We have already scrapped that idea and are planning on putting in at Ford.

Again thanks for the useful information!

Derek


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't have any idea where he put in but in case you don't hear back from James it would make sense he is talking about the border... The river is much smaller up that high then it is down at Ford, and the Ford access is definitely right on the river, there would be no reason to walk to the river from there... Not trying to but in - just add a little info so you don't worry too much...


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

We did start at the border. And we dragged boats day two as well. Not often and just getting out was enough most of the time. My old boats have a very low draft and a self bailer would likely be fine.


----------



## derek.laine (Jul 13, 2017)

Again, thank you so much Jim! 

Grateful fellow Missoulian


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

Any bear encounters or near misses?


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

None. In fact we only saw one deer and a bit of cat scat.


----------

